# Playstation Subwoofer? LOL.



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Not a big console gamer, but I went to a friend's house with another friend last night. Both of them are big into PS3 gaming and are always bickering back and forth (puke). Anyways, the guy who's house were at has a sweet setup for gaming (Optoma HD20, 110" screen, Energy 7.1 surround system, PS3, Xbox 360). Pretty cool. He was running an Energy 10" that he got from FutureShop for like a grand (http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10099010&catid=). Sounded ok, not that impressive to use DIY-ers, obviously.


Anyways, upon leaving, I could tell my other buddy wasn't at all happy with his setup so I got to talking with him about beefing up his low end DIY-style. This got him all excited, of course and I said I would look into it. He's not rich, but there is NO WAF, no size limitations, but only a $350 budget. Wood is free, parts, terminals, labour, etc etc is also free. So basically $350 for amp and driver. I got to thinking about making an SDX10 in a 12" sonotube, maybe 60-70L, tuned to 21hz with a BASH300. Possible? Would it sound any good? This is strictly for gaming and some movies, but I'd like to go as low and clean as possible...

The one bonus is the room its going in is tiny. 9 foot ceilings, but the room is only 9' x 11'. Carpeted floor, one door that's closed during gaming sessions.

What do you guys think? Will a sonotubed SDX10 with a 3" or 4" port dig below 20hz with any force?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It would take a 4" port 28" long to tune to 21 hz. You would have to use elbows to turn the port to make it fit in a 70 liter sonotube. With a little creative planning it should fit and have 4" of clearance from the side wall of the tube.

The $350 budget is enough for the TRIO12 special that has 2 PR's for $219. That would be killer in a 9' x 11' closed room if a square box is an option.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> It would take a 4" port 28" long to tune to 21 hz. You would have to use elbows to turn the port to make it fit in a 70 liter sonotube. With a little creative planning it should fit and have 4" of clearance from the side wall of the tube.
> 
> The $350 budget is enough for the TRIO12 special that has 2 PR's for $219. That would be killer in a 9' x 11' closed room if a square box is an option.


A 70 liter 12" sonotube would be over 48" in length when you take out port volume, endcap volumes, and driver volume (displacement). How much clearance does the port need from the driver? I thought there would be plenty of room, no?


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Plus the Trio12 needs the BASH500, he'd be up over $450 with that build...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I was referring to the same Bash 300 amp to stay within his budget. Both are modeled with the same amp.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> I was referring to the same Bash 300 amp to stay within his budget. Both are modeled with the same amp.
> 
> View attachment 16752


Oh wow. Interesting Mike. Wonder how the trio12 would react to a 120L ported enclosure with the same 300W of power....


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Same output from 20 hz and up, it wouldn't roll off quite as quick as a with PR's. The ported would have 1 db more output at 18 hz. You would need two 4" ports 37 inches long each.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> Same output from 20 hz and up, it wouldn't roll off quite as quick as a with PR's. The ported would have 1 db more output at 18 hz. You would need two 4" ports 37 inches long each.


Not really possible in the Sonotube design....he kind of got excited about the idea of putting a sonosub on its side along the back wall behind the couch....but we don't want to sacrifice output to do it that way...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Use $3 four inch PVC elbows to turn the ports and make them fit. What diameter sonotube do you have?


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> Use $3 four inch PVC elbows to turn the ports and make them fit. What diameter sonotube do you have?


He wanted to do a long run of 12" diameter....that's what started the idea of the SDX10...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You'll need 14" tube for a 12" sub.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> You'll need 14" tube for a 12" sub.


Yeah, we can't seem to find that here. Its 12", 20", and 24".......kinda sucks.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Mike, going to build a sub for a friend from spare supplies. We have a big piece of 16" sonotube and lots of various PVC pipes (3", 4", and 6"). What's the OPTIMUM volume/port length/tuning for an SDX10 paired with a BASH300? This is 100% for movies in a 12 x 9 room.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

68 liters net volume tuned to 22 hz works well with the stock Bash 300 amp. One 4" flared port 26" long for the tuning. It has to be a flared port and not a straight piece of PVC pipe due to the air speed being 28 m/s.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> 68 liters net volume tuned to 22 hz works well with the stock Bash 300 amp. One 4" flared port 26" long for the tuning. It has to be a flared port and not a straight piece of PVC pipe due to the air speed being 28 m/s.


Thanks Mike! Do you happen to know if the 4" flared port that Creative Sound sells fits regular 4" PVC?

http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=4FP


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not sure, contact Bob and see what he says.


----------

